# What Cdn Dividend paying stock are you buying?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm curious what Canadian companies that are dividend paying others are watching, or buying of late.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> I'm curious what Canadian companies that are dividend paying others are watching, or buying of late.


pwe,pgh,cve,cpg,rci,fts,bmo,ry,erf,cos,pot,agu,pow,pwf,trp,ta,trp,enb,cni...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*humour*

Myrtle keeps available cash in a safe place ... her bra. But last time I checked she seems to have moved it to a safer place. I'm not allowed any new money to invest until the next _dollar cost average_ window opens.

The good news is that her Mum likes me and promised that she would lend me enough cash to buy one share of *CNR* when and if it hits $60. So I'm good to go!


----------



## NR05 (Jun 20, 2011)

Watching T,BCE,CM,RY,TRP,ENB,EMA.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

So many to choose from now. Just a few short months ago I and many others were lamenting the fact that there weren't any dividend growth stocks that weren't overvalued...how things change.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

CM ,BNS,TD ,ENB ,FTS here.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

WOw marina you bought? I thought you would not take the plunge!!

Bought CM, SLF, BNS, XIC, ENB, CNR last week. I'm not DCA down unless they drop 7-10%. 

Our RY is already down 7% but I do not want to add yet. XIC is our biggest loser, down -10%. The only thing I will sell when the markets rebound is TA> That stock is a DOG.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jungle ,
Yes I bought ,you know I am a gambler lol .Split my money that i would normally buy on the 16th.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just made my order about an hour ago.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have no intentions to sell anything until my 60th birthday few years from now like 16 years ha!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> The only thing I will sell when the markets rebound is TA> That stock is a DOG.


Jungle, we had this exact conversation several months ago...I told you then, it is a dawg.
Even inspite of Q2 earnings.
Sell now...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been holding onto a dawg for over 10 months now.. hoping it will go above $2/share (I paid nearly $4) but I'm still waiting.... sigh. And it's not even a dividend paying stock!!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just want to make full disclosure to jungle , when we spoke privately last week I said i was sitting and I had intended to do so but i won $20000 on a poker game this weekend and I decided I would take $7500 and buy some stocks today.It is not really costing anything to me as the poker game was a $500 buy in If things get bad for you guys maybe I will let you sponsor me in 2012 WSOP


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Jungle, we had this exact conversation several months ago...I told you then, it is a dawg.
> Even inspite of Q2 earnings.
> Sell now...



I know I Know.. Besides collecting dividends for a year it's now sitting down @5% for a loss of $100 bucks. SHould I sell now and put the money into something else? (I have stocks in mind)

There's no doubt trying to buy in these markets might catch a falling knife. But if you can hold on, the prices will rise back up.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Just want to make full disclosure to jungle , when we spoke privately last week I said i was sitting and I had intended to do so but i won $20000 on a poker game this weekend and I decided I would take $7500 and buy some stocks today.It is not really costing anything to me as the poker game was a $500 buy in If things get bad for you guys maybe I will let you sponsor me in 2012 WSOP


Things will be fine, congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Got some RY today.


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

Put down a (what I thought was) very low price for LIQ.TO - picked up a 100 shares and >8% yield. Being an ex-income trust, I'm watching to see if it turns out to be another ARF.


----------



## abcxyz (May 30, 2011)

building up some ipl.un. eyeing hr, rei, pwf, ry or bns but i think too much manipulation maybe in play right now for the lil guy. 

you know when jim cramers says this is different that 2008 look out.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm holding my Canadian dividend stocks.

Speaking of them, does anybody know why Telus is so weirdly interlisted? The American version TU is $2 less than the Canadian version. But the CAD is still slightly above parity. Seems like an arbitrage opportunity unless there is something I'm missing.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm dabbling as well with some RY and BPO.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

T is not the same stock as TU. Check the cusip numbers.

tu is not a voting stock. There are canadian federal restrictions on foreign ownership of federally-regulated industries like communications & banks.

telus therefore created non-voting tu for US institutional shareholders.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Same w T.A, which is the Canadian non voting. It is normally a dollar or so less than T.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone care to post their latest *dividend growth* shopping list? 
Thanks!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

On August 11 I purchased 100 of the following dividend payers:

CPG.TO
REI.UN
BCE.TO
SLF.TO
TRP.TO

I obviously hold BMO (purchase 8 shares every 2 weeks) and am looking to possibly buy RY soon. RY is on my watchlist right now. Would love to get some at $45.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought 1 voting class share of Rogers (RCI.A) at $35.01


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

From 'The Street', some U.S. dividend payers to consider:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ors/article2186360/singlepage/#articlecontent


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

ddkay said:


> I bought 1 voting class share of Rogers (RCI.A) at $35.01


After a thousand hours of analysis, this is all you came up with


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

ddkay said:


> I bought 1 voting class share of Rogers (RCI.A) at $35.01





webber22 said:


> After a thousand hours of analysis, this is all you came up with


Haha, so true, so true. Don't understand that move. You'd have to wait years for the dividend to even pay back the commission.

I constructed my Canadian dividend portfolio on March 1st this year using my TFSA. With dividends it has returned 5.5%. The TSX has returned -17.75% in that timeframe.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> You'd have to wait years for the dividend to even pay back the commission.


It's a "long term investment". 

I bought it for the votes, each preferred share gets 50 votes.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Current eyeing FCR, although recent run-up has been annoying for a purchase.

I would like IPL.UN to tank as well for my TFSA in 2012


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Some that I've been interested in:

PBN

PEY

MX

BAD

HLF

RY

BNS

FFH

MFC

GWO

ATP

CNR

MG

UFS

THI

SAP

ATD.B


----------

